# Real Bread Company Woodstock



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Small cafe/bread shop. Sells Hasbean beans at same price as on the Internet. Coffee served is truly excellent. Had a flat white using Bolivia Finca beans - loads of depth - all for £2.30! They only have ten chairs so it's really cosy. Bread they sell is equally good. The Real Bread Company shows the big chains how it should be done.


----------

